

Matraka - Impressive/weird 1005 byte Javascript demo - tlack
http://www.p01.org/releases/MATRAKA/matraka.png.html
This was submitted an hour or two ago by someone else but quickly deleted. Very interesting demo that relies on browser quirks to decompress its code from PNG data. I did a basic exploration of how it works here: https://gist.github.com/3039247
======
tlack
This was submitted an hour or two ago by someone else but quickly deleted for
whatever reason. Very interesting demo that relies on browser quirks to
decompress its code from PNG data. I did a basic exploration of how it works
here: <https://gist.github.com/3039247>

